# Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!



## Niza (9. Juni 2016)

*Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Ich habe hier ein paar Informationen über richtiges Verhalten  bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Gewittern.

Richtiges Verhalten und Wissen kann Leben retten.

Dieser Thread ersetzt den alten und wurde aktualisiert, ergänzt und überarbeitet, um es unter anderen auch übersichtlicher zu machen.

  Wer meint es gibt keine Tornados in Deuschland, der schaue sich mal vollgenden Link an :
Tornadoliste Deutschland

*Hier erstmal die Skalen die es gibt :*

*Die Beaufort-Skala :*


Spoiler



Sie wird bei uns auch in Wetterberichten erwähnt.
Die Windstärken 0 bis 12 geben hier die Geschwindigkeiten des Windes an.

Mehr Infos hier :
Wetter und Klima - Deutscher Wetterdienst   - Beaufort-Skala


 *Die Saffir-Simpson-Hurrikan-Skala :*


Spoiler



Die Kategorien 1 bis 5 geben hier die Stärke des Hurrikans an.

Mehr Infos hier :
Wetter und Klima - Deutscher Wetterdienst   - Saffir-Simpson-Hurrikan-Skala
Wetter Lexikon - Saffir-Simpson-Hurrikan-Skala Nachschlagewerk - wetter.net


 *Die Fujita-Skala (Für Tornados) :*


Spoiler



Die Kategorien von F0 bis F12 (F6 und höher kamen bis jetzt noch nicht vor) geben hier die Stärke an.

Mehr Infos hier : 
Wetter und Klima - Deutscher Wetterdienst - Fujita-Skala
Planet Wissen - Die Fujita-Skala



*Was sind Downburst :*


Spoiler



Dabei handelt es sich um starke Fallwinde, die großflächigen Schaden anrichten.
Sie können bei Gewittern und manchmal sogar bei Schauern auftreten.

Mehr Infos hier :
Wetter und Klima - Deutscher Wetterdienst   - Downburst


*Wie entstehen Tornados :*


Spoiler



Das steht hier :
Informationen über die Entstehung von Gewittern, Hagel und Tornados



*Wie verhalte ich mich bei Tornados :*
   Info zum Text :
Teilweise aus den Quellen übernommen,  teilweise auch übersetzt und teilweise sinngemäß übernommen.

*Suchen Sie unbedingt einen sicheren Ort auf.*

*Filmen und fotografieren :*


Spoiler



Während des auftretens von Tornados zu filmen und zu fotografieren kann lebensgefährlich sein.
Tornados sind unberechenbar. Sie können ohne große Vorwarnung die Richtung ändern und sich auf einmal auf einen zu bewegen.
Außerdem besteht die Gefahr von umherfliegenden Gegenständen und Trümmerteilen getroffen zu werden.


*Falls man im Haus ist :*


Spoiler



Hat das Haus, in dem Sie sich befinden, einen Keller, so ist dieser Raum der sicherste Ort.
Besitzt  das Haus keinen Keller, dann sollten Sie sich entweder in die   niedrigste Etage mit einem fensterlosen Raum oder in einen fensterlosen  Raum im Inneren des Gebäudes  begeben.
Dieser Raum sollte möglichst viele Wände nach außen haben.
Setzen Sie sich dort, wenn möglich, unter einen Tisch und schützen Sie Ihren Kopf mit einer Decke oder einer Matratze.
Halten sie Notfalls die Hände über den Kopf und versuchen sie sich so zu schützen.
*Verlassen Sie auf keinen Fall das Haus und versuchen Sie nicht mit dem Fahrzeug zu flüchten!*


*Falls man mit einem Fahrzeug unterwegs ist :*


Spoiler



Versuchen sie* nicht* den Tornado zu überholen.
Sollten Sie gerade mit einem Fahrzeug unterwegs sein, dann fahren Sie sofort das nächstgelegene stabile Gebäude an.
Ist es dafür zu spät, müssen Sie das Fahrzeug verlassen (Der Tornado greift sich das Fahrzeug (packt es) und schleudert es durch die Gegend oder nimmt es sogar mit).
Ein Tornado kann sogar Lkw mitnehmen!

Vorsicht vor herumfliegenden Gegenständen und Trümmerteilen!
Suchen  Sie anschließend einen Graben oder eine Mulde auf (möglichst  abseits  der Straße) und legen Sie sich dort flach auf den Boden.
Brücken und Unterführungen bieten im Falle eines Tornados *keinen *ausreichenden Schutz.
(Es kann dort sogar schlimmer sein)


*Falls man in der Schule oder in öffentlichen Gebäuden ist :*


Spoiler



Befinden Sie sich in öffentlichen Gebäuden, so sollten Sie den Anweisungen des dortigen Personals folge leisten.
Befinden Sie sich in der Schule, begeben Sie sich in einen fensterfreien Raum und folgen Sie den Anweisungen der Lehrkräfte.
Fenster nach Möglichkeit schließen.
(Wenn das Personal oder die Lehrkräfte nicht wissen, wie man mit der Situation umgeht, so kann man natürlich auch helfen, wenn man es weiß).


*Falls man gerade einen Spaziergang macht oder zu Fuß unterwegs ist :*


Spoiler



Flüchten sie in das nächstmögliche stabile Gebäude.
Falls keins in der Nähe sein sollte , dann suchen sie einen Graben oder  eine Mulde (möglichst abseits  der Straße) und legen Sie sich dort flach  auf den Boden.
Vorsicht vor herumfliegenden Trümmern!
Brücken und Unterführungen bieten im Falle eines Tornados *keinen *ausreichenden Schutz.
(Es kann dort sogar schlimmer sein)

*Man muss im Freien aufpassen wegen herumfliegenden Gegenständen und Trümmerteilen.
Sie fordern die meisten Todesopfer!*



*Falls man in eine Tornadoreiche Zone wie z.B. Oklahoma, Kansas oder Texas in Urlaub fährt oder gerade unterwegs ist :*
*Dann gelten die oben stehenden Verhaltensweisen auch und zusätzlich:*


Spoiler



Schalten sie Immer das Radio ein.
Versuchen sie Urlaub in stabilen Gebäuden (z.B. Steinhäusern) zu machen (zu mieten) mit möglichst einen Keller oder Schutzraum.
*Achten sie auch auf das Verhalten Einheimischer!*



*Was ich sonst noch über Tornados wissen sollte :*


Spoiler



Tornados können schnell zuschlagen ohne Vorahnung und ohne Warnung.
Tornados können sich in jede beliebige Richtung bewegen.
Sie können zu jeder Tageszeit auftreten.

Allerdings gibt es Vorzeichen die auftreten können wie z.B. einen grünlichen Himmel.

Der Tornado kann sich so anhören, wie ein lautes Dröhnen ähnlich eines Güterzuges.



*Was sind Wasserhosen :*


Spoiler



Wasserhosen sind Tornados, die sich über Wasser bilden.



*Wie verhalte ich mich bei Stürmen :*

*Suchen Sie unbedingt einen sicheren Ort auf.

Vorbeugemaßnahmen gegen Sturmschäden :*


Spoiler



Um hier nur ein paar zu nennen :
Das Fahrzeug in der Garage parken.
Morsche Bäume am Haus entfernen bzw. entfernen lassen.
Bei einem leichten Sturm darauf achten, was klappert bei mir am Haus und das dann später (Nach dem Sturm) reparieren.
Wenn man nicht da ist, sämtliche Öffnungen vom Haus (z.B. Fenster) schließen.
Mehr Infos auch hier :
Feuerwehr Florian - Verhalten bei Stürmen


*Filmen und fotografieren :*


Spoiler



Während eines Sturmes zu filmen und zu fotografieren kann lebensgefährlich sein.
Hier besteht die Gefahr von umherfliegenden Gegenständen und Trümmerteilen getroffen zu werden.


*Verhalten bei Stürmen :*


Spoiler



Die meisten Todesfälle bei Orkanen und Stürmen werden durch herabfallende  Äste, umgestürzte Bäume, herumfliegende Gegenstände oder herumfliegende Trümmerteile  verursacht.

Bleiben sie nach Möglichkeit im Inneren des Hauses und verschließen sie die Fenster.
Nicht nach draußen gehen. Der Aufenthalt im Freien kann lebensgefährlich sein!
Fern von Bäumen halten. Sie können einen Erschlagen!



*Wie verhalte ich mich bei Starkregen :*


Spoiler



Wenn sie als Autofahrer von Starkregen überrascht werden, fahren sie auf gar keinen Fall in die Flut hinein.
Die Strömung wird meistens unterschätzt, sodass sie mitgerissen werden.

Außerdem kann bei fahren durch Wasser der Motor schaden nehmen.

Auf gar keinen Fall in Kellern, Unterführungen und Tunneln schutz suchen.
Sich dort aufzuhalten ist lebensgefährlich.

Versuchen Sie in höheren Etagen schutz zu suchen.

Türen und Fenster geschlossen halten.

Besonders bei Starkregen ist es wichtig Absperrungen nicht zu durchschreiten.
Bitte den Anweisungen der Behörden und Hilfsorganisationen folgen.
Umwetterwarnungen bitte ernst nehmen und im Auge behalten.

Es ist sehr ratsam gerade bei Starkregen sich nicht im Keller aufzuhalten und während des Starkregens am besten garnicht in den Keller zu gehen. Lebensgefahr droht im Keller durch zufallende Türen, Strömungen und durch Stromschlag. Nach dem Starkregen bitte auch noch vorsichtig sein.

Bei einer Evakuierung ist es sehr ratsam einen Notfallrucksack bereit zu halten.
Den am besten an einer schnell erreichbaren Stelle legen.



*Wie verhalte ich mich bei Blitzen :*


Spoiler



Sofort aus dem Wasser oder Gewässer!
Nicht duschen oder baden!
Keinen Regenschirm benutzen!
Von Strommästen und Metallgittern wie z.B. einem Bolzplatz fernhalten.
Außerdem von Bäumen fernhalten.

Bei Blitzschlag ist das Auto ein sehr sicherer Ort (Faradayscher Käfig).
In Verbindung mit dem Sturm ist es besser, wenn das Auto sich nicht in der nähe von einen Baum oder Bäumen befindet!
Wenn man mit dem Auto unterwegs ist und es einem möglich ist, das Gewitter besser abwarten.
(Die Begleiterscheinungen eines Gewitters könnten eine weiterfahrt unmöglich machen und man könnte sich z.B. bei Blitzschlag erschrecken).

Bei Gewittern sollte man vorsichtigerweise den Netzstecker von Elektrogeräten ziehen :
Blitzschlag - soll man bei Gewitter den Stecker ziehen?
Den Stecker zur Telefonleitung und den Stecker zur Satellitenschüssel sollte man vorsichtshalber auch ziehen.



*Wichtige Hinweise :*

*Am besten immer einen Notfallrucksack griffbereit haben

Was gehört in einen Notfallrucksack ? :*


Spoiler




Seine Medikamente + Medikamentenliste. Generelle Medikamente wie z.B. Ibuprofen, Grippostad C, Iberogast, usw.
Kopien wichtiger Dokumente (z.B. Mietvertrag, Führerschein, Ausweis, Impfpass, Wichtige Versicherungspolicen und was man persönlich noch für sich wichtig hält). Die Kopien Wassergeschützt verpacken (z.B. Einlaminieren )
Persönliche Dateien ( Persönliche Fotos, Musik, Lebenslauf, usw. ) kann man auf einem Wasserfesten und stabilen USB-Stick sichern oder in einer Online Cloud.
Erste Hilfe Tasche
Taschenlampe
Batterien
Kernseife
Ein Allzwecktaschenmesser
Radio
Powerbank
Ein paar Lebensmittel ( z.B. Konserven, Nüsse usw. ) - regelmäßig erneuern
Wasser (ca. 10L sauberes Wasser Pro Person ) - regelmäßig erneuern ( besonders Plastikflaschen )




*Autotank immer mindestens halbvoll haben.*

*Folgen sie bitte den Anweisungen der lokalen Behörden und Hilfsorganisationen. 
Absperrungen nicht durchschreiten.*

*Quellen:*
Tornado Safety
Ready for Tornadoes
Tornado Safety Rules in Schools
Feuerwehr Florian - Verhalten bei Stürmen
Unwetter
Faradayscher Käfig
Blitzschlag - Soll man bei Gewitter den Stecker ziehen?
Deutscher Wetterdienst - Wetterlexikon
Wetter.net - Wetterlexikon

*Anregungen und Korrekturen sind Willkommen.*

Haftungsausschluss: Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass es sich bei allen Empfehlungen nur um Tipps handelt,
aus denen keinerlei Haftungsansprüche abgeleitet werden können.


----------



## Niza (9. Juni 2016)

*Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!

Nach einer Katastrophe :

Nicht in betroffene Gebiete reisen :*


Spoiler



Schaulustige könnten sich in Gefahr bringen und Rettungskräfte behindern.
Außerdem könnte man dann, bei Anreise mit dem Auto,  wichtige Zufahrtsstraßen blockieren.



*Wenn man helfen möchte :*


Spoiler



Es ist wirklich Ehrenswert, dass man helfen möchte.
Aber wenn man helfen möchte, bitte vorher bei einer Hilfsorganisation anmelden.
Eine Anmeldung ist sehr wichtig, damit jemand weiß, dass Ihr da seit und helft und damit die Hilfe besser Koordiniert werden kann.
Die Anmeldung ist auch wichtig, damit euch selber, falls Ihr in Gefahrensituationen kommen solltet, geholfen werden kann und jemand weiß wo Ihr seit.



*Wenn man selber nach einer Katastrophe von den Auswirkungen der Katastrophe betroffen sein sollte :*

*Allgemein :*


Spoiler



Bitte die Anweisungen der Behörden, Rettungskräfte und Hilfsorganisationen befolgen.
Wenn man in einer Gefahrenlage ist, versuchen auf sich aufmerksam zu machen durch z.B. rufen oder klopfen.

Sollte das Handynetz noch funktionieren nicht unnötig die Notrufnummern benutzen und so blockieren.
Nur im Notfall oder in einer Gefahrenlage. Man kann dann auch Verwandte informieren, wenn es einen gut gehen sollte. Da reicht dann schon eine kurze Nachricht.

Möglichst versuchen beim Handy Energie zu sparen, um so möglichst lange das Handy nutzen zu können.
z.B. durch Helligkeitsverringerung des Displays, usw.
Die Handykamera kann auch gut zur Hilfe genommen werden, um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen oder für besseres sehen in Dunkeln.

Gasleitungen und Stromleitungen könnten noch Energieführend sein. Bitte kontakt vermeiden.
Auch keinen Gasherd nutzen



*Trinkwasser :*


Spoiler



Trinkwasser nur aus sicheren Quellen nehmen.
z.B. Bereitgestelltes Wasser durch die Rettungskräfte und Hilfsorganisationen oder Wasser aus abgepackten dichten Wasserflaschen die man selber zur Verfügung hat.
Wasser aus stehenden Quellen wie z.B. Kellern kann mit Chemikalien und Krankheitserregern verunreinigt sein und deshalb sollte man es nicht trinken und nicht nutzen.



*Das Eigene Auto :*


Spoiler



Falls das eigene Fahrzeug im betroffenen Gebiet noch Fahrbereit sein sollte: Sei dir Bewusst, was dein Auto kann! Allrad? Watttiefe? Bereifung? Wie sieht der Tankinhalt aus(Ist Wasser eingedrungen)? Und stelle es nach Möglichkeit so ab, dass es keine wichtigen Zufahrten Blockiert!
Und nicht einfach Benzin/Diesel von irgendwo ins Fahrzeug kippen. Die Betriebsmittel könnten mit Wasser verunreinigt sein und das Fahrzeug beschädigen.



*Anregungen und Korrekturen sind Willkommen.*

Haftungsausschluss: Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass es sich bei allen Empfehlungen nur um Tipps handelt,
aus denen keinerlei Haftungsansprüche abgeleitet werden können.

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## Niza (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Platzhalter 2


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Arbeitest du beim DWD?

Oder bist du Praktikant bei Kachelmann?


----------



## NuVirus (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Kann ja auch ein persönliches Erlebnis der Auslöser sein, schadet zumindest nicht aber glaub nicht das jmd der nen Tornado sieht dann erstmal deinen Thread raussucht^^

Mich interessiert das Thema grundsätzlich schon, was sind denn deiner Meinung nach gefährlichsten Gebiete in Deutschland aktuell und sind in Deutschland die Tornados nicht eher kleiner - in Amerika sieht man ja häufig richtig große.


----------



## Niza (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Arbeitest du beim DWD?
> 
> Oder bist du Praktikant bei Kachelmann?



Beides nicht .

Ist ein kleines Hobby von mir .



NuVirus schrieb:


> Kann ja auch ein persönliches Erlebnis der Auslöser sein, schadet zumindest nicht aber glaub nicht das jmd der nen Tornado sieht dann erstmal deinen Thread raussucht^^



Wenn man vorher schon weiß, wie man reagiert, ist man nicht unvorbereitet, wenn das Ereignis mal Eintritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Außerdem habe ich das Thema auch ausgeweitet auf Stürme, Starkregen und Blitze .
Die kommen häufige vor als Tornados.




NuVirus schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das Thema grundsätzlich schon, was sind denn deiner  Meinung nach gefährlichsten Gebiete in Deutschland aktuell und sind in  Deutschland die Tornados nicht eher kleiner - in Amerika sieht man ja  häufig richtig große.



Kleiner sind sie schon.
Aber es gab auch in Deutschland schon F3 und F4. Auch wenn es aller meistens F0-F2 sind die Vorkommen.

Tornados können grundsätzlich überall in Deutschland vorkommen.

Ob der Klimawandel dazu beiträgt oder auch zu häufigeren auftreten, kann aber noch nicht genau gesagt werde, da die Protokollierung durch moderne Technik zugenommen hat.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## volvo242 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Finde diesen Thread gut wenn man die letzen Wochen sieht.

Btw.
Wurde noch nie vom Blitz getroffen, möchte aber mal fühlen wie sichs anfühlt


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Wenn man vom Teufel spricht bzw. Liest. Wir wurden vor zwei Wochen am Auesee von Hagel und Gewitter überrascht. Ist toll, wenn du dich nicht unterstellen kannst


----------



## Jimiblu (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Finde diesen Thread gut wenn man die letzen Wochen sieht.
> 
> Btw.
> Wurde noch nie vom Blitz getroffen, möchte aber mal fühlen wie sichs anfühlt



Tja, die wenigsten die vom Blitz getroffen werden können dir das noch beantworten. Ein Blitz hat glaub ich irgendwas um den Dreh 100.000-200.000 Ampere...wie soll sich das wohl anfühlen...heiß!


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Tja, die wenigsten die vom Blitz getroffen werden können dir das noch beantworten. Ein Blitz hat glaub ich irgendwas um den Dreh 100.000-200.000 Ampere...wie soll sich das wohl anfühlen...heiß!



Es gibt positive und negative Blitze.
Negative sind die meisten, da sind es nur 20.000 Ampere.
Positive sind sehr selten, dann sind es 300.000 Ampere.
Aber selbst bei 1000 Ampere wird man schon gegrillt -- von daher.


----------



## Jimiblu (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt positive und negative Blitze.
> Negative sind die meisten, da sind es nur 20.000 Ampere.



Nur 
Aber hast schon recht


----------



## koffeinjunkie (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Wer viele Geräte zuhause hast, bitte ausschalten mitsamt vom Netz nehmen. Neben 3 PC's, NAS, Externen Platten, Switches, Lautsprecher und weiteren Kleinelektrogeräten, fand sogar eine Blitzentladung direkt an der Hausaußenwand bei mir statt das mir Innendrin die Haare zu Berge standen und ich vom Stuhl gefallen bin. Über die Regenrinne (keine Ahnung ob da was metallisches entlangläuft) wanderte der Blitz was man anhand des Geräusches hören konnte, an der Seite entlang nach hinten zum Bad (Außenseite). Seitdem schalte ich alles aus sobald ich in naher Entfernung auch nur bisschen Donner höre. Glück im Unglück, auch wenn alle Geräte ausgingen, war nur der LAN  Anschluss am Board sowie der DSL Splitter defekt.

Alleine dieses Blitzgeräusch was so laut ist, beschert einem unbeschreibliches Unbehagen. Das reizt das Trommelfell dermaßen, dass man alleine schon dadurch erstarrt. Viele sehen solche Dinge nur vom Fernsehen aber was für Kräfte da wirken, unvorstellbar.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Über die Regenrinne (keine Ahnung ob da was metallisches entlangläuft)



Meistens die Regenrinne


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt positive und negative Blitze.
> Negative sind die meisten, da sind es nur 20.000 Ampere.
> Positive sind sehr selten, dann sind es 300.000 Ampere.
> Aber selbst bei 1000 Ampere wird man schon gegrillt -- von daher.



Bei einem direkten Blitzeinschlag sind beide Arten lebensgefährlich 

Das kommt zwar sehr selten vor, das Risiko sollte man aber nicht auch sich nehmen

Die meisten Menschen werden aber geschädigt, weil sie sich leichtsinnig verhalten,
bei den heutigen Unwettern , wird ja früh genug gewarnt vor solchen Unwettern


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen werden aber geschädigt, weil sie sich leichtsinnig verhalten,
> bei den heutigen Unwettern , wird ja früh genug gewarnt vor solchen Unwettern



Ich mache es wie Thor und schwinge mein Rohr -- ich meine meinen Hammer.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich mache es wie Thor und schwinge mein Rohr -- ich meine meinen Hammer.



Sowas perveres, lässt sich den Energiestrahl in die Nudel leiten 

Ganz klar in Kopf, sind hier die Wenigsten


----------



## Niza (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Und wieder verwüstet ein Tornado eine Stadt.
Diesmal traff es am Montag um ca. 18:30Uhr Bad Waldsee.
Dabei wurden mehr als 50 Gebäude beschädigt sowie Bäume, Autos und Strommästen.

Personenschäden gab es zum Glück keine.
Nur Sachschaden.

Quellen:
Tornado in Bad Waldsee: Windhose deckt Dacher ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Windhose richtet immense Schaden an
Windhose deckt Dacher in Bad Waldsee-Reute ab

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Ich find die Maßnahmen in diesem Thread gar nicht schlecht. Wenn man vorher etwas gelesen hat, kann sich ja im Fall der Fälle daran erinnern und kann so richtig handeln, statt kopflos umherzurennen.

Fand solche berichte auch zu Tsunamis interessant. Viele, die davon wussten, was passiert, konnten sich rechtzeitig retten, aber alle uninformierten, die neugierig waren, wo denn das Wasser bleibt, kamen um.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich find die Maßnahmen in diesem Thread gar nicht schlecht. Wenn man vorher etwas gelesen hat, kann sich ja im Fall der Fälle daran erinnern und kann so richtig handeln, statt kopflos umherzurennen.



Grundsätzlich nehmen ja solche Extremwetterereignisse zu

Die meisten Leute vertrauen heutzutage auf die Technik, wie Smartphones, Tablets usw., und mit den per Apps übermittelten Warnungen

Dabei wird aber meistens übersehen, auch Wetterdienste können sich irren 

Von daher hilft öfters mal einen Blick in den Himmel zu werfen,

anstatt,  ständig auf die Geräte zu starren


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Von daher hilft öfters mal einen Blick in den Himmel zu werfen,



Ist der Himmel das Ding, wo die helle Scheibe ab und zu mal zu sehen ist? 
Kenne ich ausm Fernsehen.


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Von daher hilft öfters mal einen Blick in den Himmel zu werfen,
> 
> anstatt,  ständig auf die Geräte zu starren



Ich meinte ja damit auch nicht, dass man googeln soll, wenn sich was ungewöhnliches anbahnt, um evtl. hier auf den Thread zu stoßen, nur um am Ende des Lesens endgültig wegzufliegen. 

Ich meinte ja damit nur, dass man sich hier kurz informieren kann, damit einem dann in der Situation das eigene Hirn Bescheit geben kann, was zu tun ist und nicht die "Taschengedächtnisstütze".


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist der Himmel das Ding, wo die helle Scheibe ab und zu mal zu sehen ist?
> Kenne ich ausm Fernsehen.



Bingo, 

Die hast soeben drei antistatische vollkerngefederte Gummimatratzen gewonnen


----------



## Niza (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja damit auch nicht, dass man googeln soll, wenn sich was ungewöhnliches anbahnt, um evtl. hier auf den Thread zu stoßen, nur um am Ende des Lesens endgültig wegzufliegen.
> 
> Ich meinte ja damit nur, dass man sich hier kurz informieren kann, damit einem dann in der Situation das eigene Hirn Bescheit geben kann, was zu tun ist und nicht die "Taschengedächtnisstütze".



jap, dass kann ich so untersterichen.
Wenn man vorher schon weiß, wie man reagiert, ist man nicht unvorbereitet, wenn das Ereignis mal Eintrifft.

Außerdem kann ein Tornado sehr schnell zuschlagen. Das Ereignis muss nicht sehr lange gehn. Aber in der kurzen Zeit kann ein Tornado schon ne Menge schaden anrichten.

Es gibt eine neue Meldung über einen Tornado in Ellrich.
Es wurden etwa 50 Häuser beschädigt und es sind ein paar Bäume umgestürzt.
Außerdem wurden 2 Trampolins aus der Verankerung gerissen. Eines sei auf dem Dach eines anderen Gebäudes gelandet.
Und zum Glück keine Personenschäden.

Quelle:
Windhose beschadigt Hausdacher im thuringischen Ellrich
Windhose fegt durch Ellrich | Thuringer Allgemeine
Wetter: Windhose beschadigt Hausdacher in Ellrich - FOCUS Online

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## NuVirus (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Wieso wird eigl immer Windhose von den Medien genutzt und nicht Tornado?

Gelten die erst ab ner bestimmten Stärke als Tornado?


----------



## Niza (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Wieso wird eigl immer Windhose von den Medien genutzt und nicht Tornado?
> 
> Gelten die erst ab ner bestimmten Stärke als Tornado?



Es gibt physikalisch zwischen Windhose und Tornado keinen Unterschied.

Die Süddeutsche hatte mal vor einiger zeit davon berichtet :
Tornado oder Windhose? - Die Furcht vor dem T-Wort - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de

Auch nicht zu verwechseln mit einem Downburst.
Dieses Wetterphenomen kann bei Gewittern auftreten.
Dabei handelt es sich um starke Fallwinde, die großflächigen Schäden anrichten. 
Mehr Informationen zu Downburst auch hier zum nachlesen:
Wetter und Klima - Deutscher Wetterdienst  - Downburst


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## padigree (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Finde diesen Thread gut wenn man die letzen Wochen sieht.
> 
> Btw.
> Wurde noch nie vom Blitz getroffen, möchte aber mal fühlen wie sichs anfühlt


Glaub mir, so cool ist das nicht. Hatte auch schon ein nahtoterlebnis, der Blitz ging ins Haus von meinem Nachbar als ich im Garten war, wollte eigentlich nur kurz mein Motorrad reinstellen, dann hör ich nen schlag, nur noch piiiiiep, seh einfach nichts mehr, fühl quasi schon die Hitze und merk wie es mir die Haare an den Armen trotz strömendem Regen leicht aufstellt. Ohne Scherz, ich dachte im ersten Moment nur.. Oooh sh*t, jetzt wurdest gegrillt. Ich war noch ne weile echt benommen und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes geflasht. 

Gesendet von meinem Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klashor (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Toller Thread.

Du kannst ja bei Starkregen noch hinzuschreiben, dass man versuchen sollte in höhere Etagen eines Gebäudes zu kommen oder ggf. auch auf einer Erhöhung Schutz suchen sollte. Kellerfenster oder Fenster im Erdgeschoss sollten möglichst mit Klappen versehen sein, dass möglichst wenig/kein Wasser ins Gebäude kommen kann. Türe und Fenster geschlossen Halten.

Weitere Informationsseiten, wo man sich Informieren kann:
Deutsches Wetterdienst - Wetter und Klima - Deutscher Wetterdienst   -  Startseite
Kachelmannwetter - Wetter HD | Wetter von kachelmann.
Katwarn(APP für Smartphones, allgemeine Warnseite für Katastrophen, die die Bevölkerung beeinträchtigen kann) - Katwarn - Warn- und Informationssystem fur die Bevolkerung
Unwetteralarm - Aktuelle Unwetterwarnungen fur Deutschland

Edit:

Ganz wichtig:
Den Hinweisen der Lokalen Hilfsorganisationen(Feuerwehr, Rotes Kreuz, Polizei, THW, usw) bitte folge leisten. Die werden schon aus einem gewissen Grund gewisse Straßen abgesperrt haben. Es ist für die Feuerwehr nur Mehrarbeit(und je nach dem auch Belustigend), wenn jemand meint, nur weil er einen Termin hat, sich nicht daran halten zu müssen und dann in der nächsten 1-meter Pfütze feststeckt.


----------



## Niza (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Klashor schrieb:


> Toller Thread.
> 
> Du kannst ja bei Starkregen noch hinzuschreiben, dass man versuchen sollte in höhere Etagen eines Gebäudes zu kommen oder ggf. auch auf einer Erhöhung Schutz suchen sollte. Kellerfenster oder Fenster im Erdgeschoss sollten möglichst mit Klappen versehen sein, dass möglichst wenig/kein Wasser ins Gebäude kommen kann. Türe und Fenster geschlossen Halten.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Anregungen .

Ich habe das versucht entsprechend zu ergänzen :



Niza schrieb:


> ...
> *Wie verhalte ich mich bei Starkregen :*
> 
> 
> ...



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Netter thread.....by the way habe ich schon 2 Fallböen live mitgemacht, einmal zu Hause einmal im Auto.
Da wirken Kräfte die ich mir vorher kaum vorstellen konnte.
z.B.: Im Auto kam die Fallböe von rechts, durch vorher einsetztenden Starkregen fuhren alle Autos inkl. mir nur Schritt-Tempo.
Als die Böe das Auto erfasste, rutschte es über alle 4 Räder ca. 1 Meter nach links. Das ist schon extrem krass, dass Auto wog ja auch ca. 1,3 Tonnen.

Zu Hause bei meinen Eltern (Plattenbau), vibrierten die Fensterscheiben (thermo, doppelt verglast) und durch den zentralen Stromschacht gab es Windgeräusche, dass man dachte durch den Unterdruck werden die Sicherungen rausgeschraubt.^^

// Übrigens fühlt es sich in einer Fallböe ähnlich an, wie in einem Tornado. Daher hört man auch oft von Tornado in Stadt XY, obwohl es eigentlich eine Fallböe war.
--> Windgeschwindigkeiten sind ähnlich, aber die Böe rotiert nicht.

Man kann eine Fallböe auf freiem Feld schon ein paar Kilometer vorausahnen:
Meistens Himmel pechschwarz, und darunter bis zum Boden eine weiße/graue und sehr breite Walze die sich mit verdammt hohen Tempo (im schlechten Fall) auf einen zu bewegt. 
Vorher meist starker regen und großer Hagel.
Hier mal ein Video einer Fallböe (ab 1:30 geht die Party ab!)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C5Hl6GmzfxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Ganz falsch, so wie ich das sehe mitten im Orkan fahren die Leute Rad, Joggen im Wald oder machen sehr dringende Erledigungen, zB eine Fernsehzeitung kaufen. 

Das ist vollkommen korrekt, der Darwin Award braucht Kandidaten


----------



## Niza (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Echt krass was gestern Nacht bei uns los war.
Erst ein Downburst, der zum Glück nicht zu heftig war und danach jagd ein Gewitter das andere.

Eine Nacht hat gereicht um die kleine Issel bei uns an die Grenzen des Deiches zu bringen. Da fehlt nicht mehr viel, bis zur Deichkrone.
Da fehlt auch nicht mehr viel, bis die Deiche brechen. Durchgeweicht sind sie schon teilweise.
Viele Felder wurden und werden kontrolliert geflutet, um den Druck auf die Deiche zu verringern.
Da wo sie geflutet wurden, entsteht eine riesige Sehenlandschaft. 
Außerdem wird mit Pumpen das Wasser auch in den Weikensee gepumt.
Und bei uns kämpfen sie gerade mit THW, Feuerwehr usw. um die Deiche. 

Wenn man auf einer sicheren Position in der Nähe dieses reißenden Flusses steht, bekommt man richtig respekt davor und ein sehr murmliges Gefühl. Was da für Kräfte wirken müssen.
Besonders wenn man den Fluss viel harmloser kennt und auch mal die Füße reinhalten konnte und sogar durchlaufen konnte.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, wenn irgendeine Person beim Fotos oder Videos machen, zu nah ran geht, ausrutscht und reinfällt, keine hohe chance hat, dass zu überleben.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Stimmt, da war richtig was los. Aber bei den Temperaturen über Tag war das auch kein Wunder. Zum Glück war es tagsüber noch gut und die Gewitter kamen erst spät abends. 

Blöd nur, dass meine Bude so aufgeheizt war und ich dank Dachfenster nicht lüften konnte 

Apropos, was ist eigentlich ein Downburst?


----------



## Niza (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Apropos, was ist eigentlich ein Downburst?



Dabei handelt es sich um starke Fallwinde die großflächigen Schaden anrichten.
Sie können bei Gewittern und manchmal sogar bei Schauern auftreten.

Mehr Infos hier :
Wetter und Klima - Deutscher Wetterdienst   - Downburst


EDIT:
Habe das ergänzt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

So weit, ganz gut 

Vlt. noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Gefahren bei Gewittern

Generell ist man in einem Auto sicher vordirekten Einschlägen,
aufgrund der zu erwarteten Schreckreaktion der Insassen bei einem Einschlag, ist von Fahrten in einer Gewitterzelle abzusehen


----------



## Niza (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Danke für die kleine Anmerkung

Das stimmt, man kann sich ziemlich erschrecken, bei einem Blitzeinschlag. Auch wenn man im Auto ist.

Aber besonders wenn er ins Nachbar-Haus einschlägt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Habe die links überprüft und ergänzt, hier und da eine kleine Korrektur durchgeführt und was ergänzt .



Adi1 schrieb:


> So weit, ganz gut
> 
> Vlt. noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Gefahren bei Gewittern
> 
> ...



Habe es endlich ergänzt  :



Niza schrieb:


> ...
> *Wie verhalte ich mich bei Blitzen :*
> 
> 
> ...




Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Aktuell wieder aktuelles Thema :

Der Sturm draußen richtet ordentlich Schäden an.

*Liveticker zum Sturm hier :*
Sturm im Ruhrgebiet: Alle aktuellen Informationen im Ticker - Region -  derwesten.de

Also wer zuhause bleiben kann, bleibt besser zuhause.
*
Hier nochmals zur Erinnerung :*



Niza schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Wie verhalte ich mich bei Stürmen :*
> 
> ...




Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, StÃ¼rmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darÃ¼ber!*

Vor kurzem hat es einen Tornado gegeben.

In Viersen - Boisheim NRW :
Wetter: Tornado in Viersen in NRW - Region -  derwesten.de

Lauf Tornadoliste Deuschland :
Boisheim (Nordrhein-Westfalen), Dilkrath (Dilkrath), Schellerbaum (Schellerbaum),  16.05.2018

Ist er als F2 gelistet.

Und Kachelmannwetter bestätigt das mit den F2 und gibt auch detailliertere Informationen :
Analyse und Ruckblick Tornado im Kreis Viersen am 16.05.2018 – Wetterkanal vom Kachelmannwetter-Team

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## Adi1 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Ja und?

Daran werden wir uns gewöhnen müssen,

dass auch hier mal die Buden abgedeckt werden,

und,

es wird noch schlimmer werden


----------



## Niza (20. März 2019)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Habe die Links angepasst und aktualisiert.

EDIT:
Außerdem habe ich den Text an manchen Stellen überarbeitet und verbessert.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## hoffgang (22. März 2019)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Garnicht schlecht, allerdings fehlt das Verhalten NACH einem Tornado. Grade in den USA sollten hier Hinweise gegeben werden zum Thema Gas.
Dinge wie, auf Gaslecks achten, offenes Feuer vermeiden etc, Gas abdrehen (sofern möglich), hier gibt es durchaus einiges zu beachten.


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Wenn man solch ein Ereignis hinter sich hat,

hat man idR andere Probleme.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. März 2019)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Andere Probleme als akute Lebensgefahr?


----------



## hoffgang (23. März 2019)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man solch ein Ereignis hinter sich hat,
> hat man idR andere Probleme.



Das ist falsch. Wenn man in den USA einen Tornado hinter sich hat befindet man sich oftmals in akuter Lebensgefahr durch Gaslecks und damit verbundene Explosionen und Brände.
Daselbe mit Strom - umgerissene Masten etc stellen ein Risiko dar.


----------



## Johnny05 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, StÃ¼rmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darÃ¼ber!*



Niza schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hat es einen Tornado gegeben.
> 
> In Viersen - Boisheim NRW :
> Wetter: Tornado in Viersen in NRW - Region -  derwesten.de
> ...



Haben Wir Live mitbekommen , die Ortschaft liegt keine 3 KM von unserem Haus  entfernt .  Die Schäden waren für die paar Minuten , als dieses Ding gewütet hat , immens . Einem Kumpel von Mir hat es den Wohnwagen auf das Nachbargrundstück verschlagen . In den umliegenden Waldgebieten hat es etliche Bäume umgehauen. Wenn es in Zukunft weitere solche Wetterphänome gibt , dann gute Nacht . Aber laut  einem gewissen Donald Dumb und der AFD gibt es den Klimawandel ja gar nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. März 2019)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!*

Sind wir denn besser? Der gefühlten Mehrheit der Leute ist es doch egal, weil man keine direkten Auswirkungen sieht. Hauptsache, man kann so weitermachen wie bisher.


----------



## Niza (22. Juli 2021)

Momentan ist bei uns leider einiges los gerade in Richtung Starkregen und Unwettern.

Habe den Teil mit den Starkregen überarbeitet und noch ergänzt.
Sind ein paar Ratschläge dabei, die hoffentlich in Zukunft sehr hilfreich sein könnten und hoffentlich sogar das eine oder andere Leben retten.

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## Klashor (9. August 2021)

Eventuell wäre auch noch ein Absatz für die ersten Minuten/Stunden/Tage nach einem Großereignis hilfreich.

Durch die Starken Regenfälle im Landkreis Ahrweiler konnten wir ja leider selbst sehen, was überhaupt geschieht, wie die Mediale Aufarbeitung ist und wie "gewappnet" wir gegen solche Großschadensereignisse sind.

Ganz wichtiger Hinweis hierzu dürfte wohl sein: Nicht in betroffene Gebiete Reisen! Schaulustige können sich selbst in Gefahr bringen durch Unterschätzen der Lage Vorort. Sie bringen auch andere in Gefahr, da sie wichtige Zufahrtsstraßen für Rettungsdienste Blockieren. 
Gleiches gilt für Unkoordinierte Helfer. Es ist wirklich ehrenhaft, anderen Menschen in Not zu Helfen, allerdings sollte dies nur durch Koordinierte Zusammenschlüsse stattfinden. Bei den Hilfsmaßnahmen könnt ihr euch selbst in Lebensgefährliche Situationen bringen, daher ist eine An- und Abmeldung besonders wichtig. Wenn niemand weiß, dass ihr helft, werdet ihr auch erst zu spät vermisst!


Wenn man in einer Gefahrenlage ist, auf sich Aufmerksam machen! Dies Kann durch Rufen, mit Armen und Beinen auf sich aufmerksam machen, Geschehen. 
Da wir in einem Technikforum sind, können wir hier auch entsprechende Hilfsmittel einsetzen. Beispiele: 112 anrufen mit dem Handy (falls noch ein Netz vorhanden ist). Über Soziale Medien andere auf seine Hilfsbedürftigkeit aufmerksam machen, falls noch Internet vorhanden ist, aber kein Telefonnetz mehr. 
Die Taschenlampe des Smartphones kann auch sehr Hilfreich sein (z.B. um Licht zu machen oder mit einer App einen Stroboskop Effekt erzeugen).


Wasser Vorort nur aus sicheren Quellen entnehmen, z.B. von Rettungsdiensten bereitgestellte Quellen oder Selbst mitgebrachtes Verpacktes Flaschenwasser.
Wasser aus stehenden Quellen(z.B. in Kellern) kann mit Heizöl und anderen Krankheitserregern verunreinigt sein. Diese Unbedingt Vermeiden.

Falls das eigene Fahrzeug im betroffenen Gebiet noch Fahrbereit sein sollte: Sei dir Bewusst, was dein Auto kann! Allrad? Watttiefe? Bereifung? Wie sieht der Tankinhalt aus(Ist Wasser eingedrungen)? Und stelle es nach Möglichkeit so ab, dass es keine wichtigen Zufahrten Blockiert!
Und nicht einfach Benzin/Diesel von irgendwo ins Fahrzeug kippen. Die Betriebsmittel könnten mit Wasser verunreinigt sein und das Fahrzeug kaputt machen.

Gasleitungen oder Elektroleitungen können noch Energieführend sein. Unbedingt Abstand halten und Benutzung von Energiequellen vermeiden (z.B. Feuerzeuge, Nicht Ex-Geschützte Geräte, Heiße Oberflächen eines Fahrzeuges, usw.).


Eventuell könnte man auch noch erwähnen, was in einer Notfalltasche vorhanden sein sollte.

- Kopien wichtiger Dokumente (z.B. Mietvertrag, Führerschein, Ausweis, Impfpass, Wichtige Versicherungspolicen und was man persönlich noch für sich wichtig hält). Die Kopien am besten Laminieren, dass diese vor Wasser geschützt sind.
- Ca. 10 Liter sauberes Wasser pro Person
- Verbandszeug
- Einwegmasken FFP2
- Einweghandschuhe
- Seine Medikamente + Medikamentenliste. Generelle Medikamente wie z.B. Ibuprofen, Grippostad C, Iberogast, usw.
- Powerbank
- Radio
- Taschenlampe
- Batterien
- Smartphone/Handy
- Taschenmesser/leichtes Werkzeug


----------



## Niza (8. November 2022)

Habe einen nicht mehr funktionierenden Link entfernt und einiges Ergänzt und überarbeitet.


Klashor schrieb:


> Eventuell wäre auch noch ein Absatz für die ersten Minuten/Stunden/Tage nach einem Großereignis hilfreich.
> 
> Durch die Starken Regenfälle im Landkreis Ahrweiler konnten wir ja leider selbst sehen, was überhaupt geschieht, wie die Mediale Aufarbeitung ist und wie "gewappnet" wir gegen solche Großschadensereignisse sind.
> ...


Danke dir.
Habe soweit versucht möglichst alles zu übernehmen und dementsprechend Ergänzt.


Niza schrieb:


> *Wichtige Hinweise :*
> 
> *Am besten immer einen Notfallrucksack griffbereit haben
> 
> ...





Niza schrieb:


> *Richtiges Verhalten bei Tornados, Stürmen, Starkregen und Blitzen und Infos darüber!
> 
> Nach einer Katastrophe :
> 
> ...


Hier habe ich nun den ersten Platzhalter genutzt.

Mfg :
Niza


----------

